# Jdrf Discovery Day Eastbourne



## grahams mum (Jul 8, 2010)

FINALLY IN EAST SUSSEX JDRF DISCOVERY DAY the latest research and family friendly presentationon the 13 of november more information on jdrf website or call the south coast office 023 80616622


----------



## Copepod (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been to JRDF research days in other places, and found them extremely interesting, plus good to chat to researchers and people affected by diabetes over coffee / midday meal; definitely recommended.


----------

